# Which Chaos God is for you? Personality innovatory V1.0 (Answers)



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

This is the answer sheet for the separate personality inventory thread. 
*
Using the answer sheet.*
Beside each question is a letter that represents each god. Add up the points for every question and compare them to the other values to get your best fit. 
The letter codes are as follows.
K=Khorne
N=Nurgle
T= Tzeentch
S=Slaanesh
U= Undivided

*Example*
Say you answered with a value of two for question 1, and the answer sheet looks like this 1)N,K. That would mean you add 2 points to both the Khorne and Nurgle total. Add up all these questions and you will get your total for each god. Good luck.

1)K,N
2)K
3)N,K
4)S,K
5)K,T
6)K
7)K,T
8)N,U
9)T,K
10)U
11)T,U
12)S,T
13)N,K
14)N,U,T
15)K,S
16)S,K
17)N,U
18)U
19)U
20)U
21)N
22)N
23)S
24)T,S
25)S
26)S,N
27)T
28)T

Keep in mind this is V 1.0 so standardization, and what not is yet to be applied to this personality inventory. Also for those curious this inventory uses generally accepted components of personality like introversion and authoritarian tendencies to judge best of fit with the specific chaos gods.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Not a bad balance for a simple fun test.

I scored K: 0 N: -4 T:-3 S:-3 U:-2 so it seems I am not chaotic and the only time I might fall is under extreme rage.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Woot! papa nurgle, with a score of 3.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I got 

K4 N1 S8? - wtf? T2 U1

So I'm an unbalanced pleasure seeker :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I scored K: -4, N: 6, S: -6, T: -3, U: 3 

Seems like Nurgle best suits me


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Interesting, looks like my path is khorne, Explains why i feel like raging all the time lol.

My score, K: 10, N: 8, S: 5, T:8 , U: 6


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

K:11 - Damn I'm one angry person. Maybe this year for Halloween I'll be Kharn.
N: 4 - Not that Nurglely so yay for that.
S: 8 - So I like pain and all that. Hmmm.
T: 9 - Deviousness wins second.
U: 4 - So i guess I hae to pick a god that aint Nurgle?

So rage!


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

K 3
N -6
S -3
T -2
U -2


Guess im not a very chaotic person but I have slight anger issues.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got chaos undivided, typical I'm a bit of everything, even in this I can't make my mind up.


K = - 1
N = 2
S = 3
T = -1
U= 4


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If I get enough feed back on this questionnaire I may get a legion specific personality inventory ready in time for the new codex. Also feel free to use this data to select a chaos army or paint scheme for said army if you are new to the legions of chaos.


----------



## TechBaNe (Mar 8, 2011)

K:4 N:1 S:5 T:8 U:8

Ah, hell, I'm a fan of all four. But right now, I'm gonna have to go with Tzeentch.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Should I be concerned that I am the only person to not get a score above zero for any of them?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Means you're a good person?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

K:38
N:28
S:21
T:33
U:29

From this I can surmise, that I don't quite know how to work out the answers


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Should I be concerned that I am the only person to not get a score above zero for any of them?


Well most of the scales assume a strong tendencies towards some extreme personality trait. For example some answers either show a strong anti-authoritarian or authoritarian personality depending on your answer. If your score ranges are -1,0,1 for any god it typically shows a relatively low key or balanced personality in respects to those variables. While someone with extremely high scores would typically have very strong elements to their personality such as extreme pessimism which are a common trait in the various traitor marines.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Okay.... call me stupid.... but where the hell are the questions!?


----------



## bastex (Feb 13, 2011)

K:11 N:4 S:2 T:3 U:4

was always more a fan of papa nurgle but now im confused lol

u can find em here i believe:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=113421


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

K: 8
N: 3
T: 8
S: 5
U: 6

I guess I should just call myself Undivided thanks to the even spread


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Well most of the scales assume a strong tendencies towards some extreme personality trait.


I was being humorous, rather than questioning the methodology.

Clearly a group of people who I will probably never meet falling to chaos is not a concern.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Yay! I have some Chaos Tendecies

*Khorne : 6*
*Tzeentch : 6*
*Slaanesh : 4 *
*Undivided : 4*
*Nurgle : 0*


*Fear me Inquisition!!!!*


----------



## tslyle (Mar 9, 2012)

K= 0
N= -6
S= -1
T= 3
U= -3

Oh Noes! My Emperor's Children aren't up in my brains!!!

Oh well, still love my black and pink (with a hint of bone) noise marines.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

K 12
N -2
T 9
S 4
U 3

Always loved Khorne's way of thinking and this just reinforced my opinion


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww, missed malal


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

K 2
N 1
T 0
S 4
U 2

Let the wild orgies start! Gonna get me some tentacle rape action, I just hope I am not on the receiving end of it


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

K: -2
N: -5
S: -2
T: -8
U: 1

So not very Chaosy then?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> K: -2
> N: -5
> S: -2
> T: -8
> ...


I was going to off you a place on my Purist Alliance; then I noticed a positive score for Undivided.

Always alone.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well if it makes it up, I am most definitely not Tzeentchian.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

K= 2
N= -2
S= 4
T= -2
U= 0

I would seem fairly balanced an non chaotic then, with a slight tendency to whatever Slannash is representing.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

HOGGLORD said:


> K:38
> N:28
> S:21
> T:33
> ...


You are a diciple of mathematical chaos.

I got k=9,n=6,t=5,s=4,u=5.
Looks it is the blood god for me. Makes sense really.


----------



## Exile13 (Mar 14, 2011)

K-3, N-1, S-3, T-11, U-3

Guess I'm gonna have to ally with Tzeentch as I think this is the most directed result yet, lol.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Since I am interested in CSM allies for my Orks, I decided to try this out.

Khorne: 1
Nurgle: -11 
Tzeentch: 1
Slaanesh: -1
Undivided: -1

I barely have any affinity for Khorne and Tzeentch it seems. I double-checked my math; it looks like I really, really don't Nurgle.

Well, since I posted a thread asking about converting WoC into a Chaos Renegade Ork Warband dedicated to Khorne (with the caveat that if it didn't work out for me, I'd used them as Ork 'Ard Boyz and so I wouldn't actually lose out), I guess I shouldn't be too surprised.

An interesting test, quite different from those I usually see (and take).


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

mine are:
K1/N8/T7/S8/U7

Fairly even apart from Khorne tendencies.


----------

